# Mercury Amalgam Fillings Caused My Social Anxiety



## psychowizard (Feb 4, 2014)

I just had my Amalgam Mercury fillings removed and began feeling immediate positive results.. The next morning after the removal I noticed a significant increase in energy, anxiety levels had dropped to ZERO... yes ZERO!!!! and depressive symptoms are no longer present. 

I had suffered from chronic depression / social anxiety for 10 years (conveniently the same length of time the amalgams have been in my mouth leaking dangerous Mercury) and as soon as they we're removed the results are absolutely remarkable. You probably have forgotten what it feels like to live without Anxiety / Depression because you have suffered so long feeling this way. A belief may be installed in you that you will never recover and things will never get better. BULL****!!! Get your amalgam Mercury fillings removed and feel how you felt when you actually enjoyed living your life. You will feel how you used to feel when you we're happy. Life is GREAT.

I strongly advise anyone who has Mercury Amalgam Fillings to get them removed AS SOON AS POSSIBLE! Always pay the extra bit of money and have them removed by a professional who can guarantee that ZERO mercury is leaked into your body. You need to get this poison out of your system the cleanest way possible. So ****ing what if it costs a bit extra to do it safely. Just make sure you do it. 


Any questions you can message me and I will answer you


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

No they didn't.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

Mercury poisoning can seriously mess a person up. It's a good idea to get any of it out of your body asap.
I actually have a few fillings... not sure if they're amalgam or not but I started getting depressed around the time I got them roughly...


----------



## psychowizard (Feb 4, 2014)

I would like to show you some reviews on youtube from people who had experienced prolonged feelings of hopelessness and depression and within a couple of weeks of having the amalgams safely removed recovered back to good health... please take the time to investigate the truth behind poisonous Mercury fillings and seriously consider get them removed for your own good..

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEIUtlvnF0eu5O6y_KFY-nA


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 28, 2015)

i wear 5-6 amalgam since 14. i removed them about 2 years ago. although not sure complete or not by dentist, because its conventional dentists.
and i detox metal also, couple times, and couple methods. i have improvement. im not fever anymore. less skin problems, etc. however my SAD is not improving.
i dont know whether there is still lots of metal in my body, or my body already damaged from the metal exposure and cannot be fixed.

but i also count on factor that i have unhappy family and school bullying.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Highly unlikely. I had amalgam fillings and then my teeth fell out. The social anxiety didn't not go away.


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 28, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> Highly unlikely. I had amalgam fillings and then my teeth fell out. The social anxiety didn't not go away.


u need to detox to get the metal out of your body.

in my case, i got some improvement after detoxing metal. 
however my SAD probably caused by sick family and school bullying.

some experiment also stated that our brain neurons die when exposed with mercury. so probably all my brain fog and slowness and stupidity related to my lack of brain neurons due to exposed by mercury.


----------



## qwiet (Dec 6, 2014)

It is good that worked for you but I don't believe that is the cause, at least in my case. I've had my fillings redone out of need and they're the white ones, feel no different. I've been shy and odd much longer than any filling


----------



## HEP1977 (Oct 14, 2014)

I need to intervene because I really see too much bull**** and misinformation everywhere and here in particular.

The heavy metal in particular mercury intoxication route is definitely a serious one and needs to be investigated by any person with chronic depression, SAD or other kind of similar symptoms.

You need to know, though, that it is one possible cause of the symptoms and certainly not the only one. Meaning not everybody will be cured after an amalgam removal/detox therapy.

This beeing said, here are several important advices:

1.-
The first thing to do is a test! The test needs to be done with a real DOCTOR (no naturopath, kinesiolog ostheopath or other bull****!!!). You'll find a list of competent doctors by country under "membership" on this website: http://www.ibcmt.com/WebPage-BulletinBoard.html

2,-
The only efficient test is the test after provocation, i.e. you receive injection of a specific chelator and, after, your urine is being tested by a specialised labo.

3.-
Don't remove your amalgam too quickly because the amalgam removal is very dangerous in this sense that it is itself a huge source of amalgam poisoning! In principle, specialised doctors advice to start a chelation process first and then, in a second phase only, carefully remove the amalgam. The amalgam removal needs to be done CAREFULLY by a specialised dentist. Once again, if you use a serious DOCTOR, he could in principle recommend you a competent dentist for the amalgam removal.

Again. No miracle solution here but definitively a very serious option to consider provided you do it the way i describe. DON'T LOSE TIME WITH NATURAL CHELATION PLAN AND OTHER BULL**** YOU SEE ALL OVER THE NET. SEE A REAL , COMPETENT, DOCTOR!


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

The mercury released by these fillings are very little and you would need around 1000 mercury amalgams to really screw you up in any way. We get mercury from the environment anyways even in the water. You need to fight the free radicals in your body with lots of antioxidants and do regular detoxes and do remove these fillings because they are already updated anyways in the filling methods field.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Old thread, I know. Just thought it was interesting that the OP hasn't returned to the forum since his fillings were removed. Maybe it worked.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

User5 said:


> Old thread, I know. Just thought it was interesting that the OP hasn't returned to the forum since his fillings were removed. Maybe it worked.


marketing worked out as planned, he is now a rich ortodoncist.

Seriously, this might be true, but I don't know. The take away here is, would you spend a few bucks to get them removed and replaced by something newer and aesthetically pleasant which might stop your anxiety for good ? or would you just say "nah" and spending those extra bucks in your regular bag of Doritos you eat home alone ?


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

sajs said:


> marketing worked out as planned, he is now a rich ortodoncist.
> 
> Seriously, this might be true, but I don't know. The take away here is, would you spend a few bucks to get them removed and replaced by something newer and aesthetically pleasant which might stop your anxiety for good ? or would you just say "nah" and spending those extra bucks in your regular bag of Doritos you eat home alone ?


Removing them can be risky, though.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Why is this thread in the 'Friendships' section?


----------

